# Natural Flea, Tick & Mosquito repellent - Amber



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I just ordered one of these for Gus and Grace... 

I've been doing a ton of reading on natural repellents, since we will be frequently visiting Colorado now... We have ticks and mosquitoes in AZ, but no fleas... but I know CO has all of them!

I found a bunch of sites talking about Balitc Amber Pet Necklaces/Collars.... That it is a natural repellent for ticks, fleas, and mosquitoes.

My sister uses Baltic Amber necklaces on her boys for teething and mood. I will say they work. She lost them during a move for a few weeks and the boys were so cranky, but once she put them back on, within a day they settled down.

My cousin just got one for her baby, and his teething fussiness went down by half. She was very skeptical, too! But it worked.

I've been thinking about getting one because they are said to help with pain....

But, I didn't know they also help pets with repelling fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.

I don't know if this also works for people... I've been trying to find reading on that. But haven't so far.

I do know how it works on pets, is that when it's against the fur, it "charges" the fur, and the insects are repelled away from that charge. Which is why I don't know if it works on people.... I will say my nephews have never had one single bug bite.... so maybe it does? Also has something to do with taurpine? I'm not spelling it correctly - something the amber emits that ticks hate.

Anyway... I ordered these on Etsy, because they were cute (yes I took that into factor  ) ..... There are sites that make them for larger dogs.

Here's the important piece:

It must be raw Baltic Amber. Not polished.

Raw:










Polished:










The polished one is so pretty, and I thought about buying it until I did more reading and all the sites they stressed it must be the raw form. Not polished. In fact, over time the stones will become polished and will need replaced when they do....

Here's the site I got ours from.... will update when they come and after our trip:

Baltic Amber Pet Necklace / Collar Furry Friends by SparkofAmber


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Some other sites:

Oh, it also works for cats!

This one explains it better, and has amber collars for larger breeds... I didn't care for the small breed ones: Ambertick Dog and Cat collar Effects on Ticks and Fleas

AmberStone Pets

Or for those who make jewelry, there are sites that sell raw baltic amber, just make sure it's real.... usually from Lithuania.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very interesting. I've always been skeptical about this kind of thing, but that is probably quite foolish of me...especially since I'm such a big believer in other "natural options", aromatherapy, holistic care etc. Time for me to grow in this area I think. Please keep us posted on how the Amber works out  .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know people who swear by amber necklaces for teething pain. I've been looking into them for pain associated with arthritis and degenerative disc disease as well. My one holistic vet feels for pain, a medical grade magnet necklace/collar would be more beneficial.

However I've not heard about using amber for flea/tick/mosquito repellent. I do know that the AHMVA has one of their members who is beginning to study the use of essential oils for this. Too soon to report they say. They are a non-profit organization funded by donations. So you don't have to worry about pharmaceutical companies promoting propaganda and burying important findings that contradict the use of their products. They report full findings in all their studies, whether the results are good or bad.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Crystal,

I'm getting one for myself with my pain... will let you know if it helps!

Since Grace isn't outside much, I'm thinking of leaving her necklace up with my sister since her dog is outside much more and they have grass in CO.... so she would be a better tester  But will see how it goes.... 

Amber has the same balancing and healing properties for dogs that it does humans, so it might still be beneficial for Grace.

I know my holistic vet recommends essential oils for tick and flea repellent.... but I thought these were interesting.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will stick w/the trustworthy essential oils spray---not a bug this year since April, why would I change?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I will stick w/the trustworthy essential oils spray---not a bug this year since April, why would I change?


I love the essential oils too. And it may even be the formula you are using that the AMVHA is currently testing. But until tested, and in all regions, it's not proven and vets can't recommend it. For example I know of one company that has been working on an essential oil formula for fleas/ticks and mosquitoes for a few years. And what they have come up with so far is proving to work very well in their laboratory testing. However in one region here in the US, it attracts a certain type of bee or wasp. Can't remember which one. So right now vets have to say there is no proven holistic alternative to heart worms. Nor do we truly know how often essential oils have to be applied for maximum effectiveness. So in the meantime, by doubling up on a few different types of alternatives might be a great way to go. Using the Amber along with the essential oils might be a great idea.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the amber necklace idea because if it does work, then it can stay on all day...and I don't have to worry about remembering to spray them.

But I'm so happy the essential oils are working for you Sandi!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is interesting. I knew about amber and teething. Will have to look into it too. That bracelet in your picture is beautiful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I love the essential oils too. And it may even be the formula you are using that the AMVHA is currently testing. But until tested, and in all regions, it's not proven and vets can't recommend it. For example I know of one company that has been working on an essential oil formula for fleas/ticks and mosquitoes for a few years. And what they have come up with so far is proving to work very well in their laboratory testing. However in one region here in the US, it attracts a certain type of bee or wasp. Can't remember which one. So right now vets have to say there is no proven holistic alternative to heart worms. Nor do we truly know how often essential oils have to be applied for maximum effectiveness. So in the meantime, by doubling up on a few different types of alternatives might be a great way to go. Using the Amber along with the essential oils might be a great idea.


In 5 years here, it is the first year that we have mosquitoes at our place. It is also more humid than before. We are in the Monsoon season. I have put a formula together with essential oils and my husband has been using it when outside weeding. It must be working because the bugs left him alone. The funny thing is that Charlie does not like that kind of weather. Two days ago I went out with him at 6 am (normally he likes that). He went around the BBQ and got straight back in without peeing. I don't think he has been out in the last month for more than 5 minutes. 2 drops of rain and he turns around. Thank goodness for pee pee pads.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I will stick w/the trustworthy essential oils spray---not a bug this year since April, why would I change?



Unfortunately the spray wasn't working for us. I have lived here for 22 years and never seen a tick, this year we had storms just about everyday this summer and were having a really bad problem with ticks. My husband treated the yard several times, but with all the rain we had i don't think it helped. I ordered something that Dr. Becker recommended it didn't work, i tried the essential oils that Tori suggested, didn't work, i was using Advantix didn't work and also used Advantix in conjunction with the essential oils and what Dr. Becker recommended. :smpullhair: I would just love to find something that actually works. I feel like a monkey going through the kids hair picking off ticks, thankfully we have had very little rain in the past 2 weeks and DH treated yard and it didn't get washed away so the ticks have been greatly reduced


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Unfortunately the spray wasn't working for us. I have lived here for 22 years and never seen a tick, this year we had storms just about everyday this summer and were having a really bad problem with ticks. My husband treated the yard several times, but with all the rain we had i don't think it helped. I ordered something that Dr. Becker recommended it didn't work, i tried the essential oils that Tori suggested, didn't work, i was using Advantix didn't work and also used Advantix in conjunction with the essential oils and what Dr. Becker recommended. :smpullhair: I would just love to find something that actually works. I feel like a monkey going through the kids hair picking off ticks, thankfully we have had very little rain in the past 2 weeks and DH treated yard and it didn't get washed away so the ticks have been greatly reduced


The essential oil spray did not help us at all with fleas, but I haven't seen any ticks. That being said, I have not seen any ticks ever in my yard and I do daily flea/tick checks with grooming. The vet's best spray smells stronger and I've used this for camping in woods and have never seen a tick. I increased the amount of EO in the spray a few says ago so we will see how it goes. Fleas are BAD this year for us too. We treat our yard, use diatomaceous earth and apple cider vinegar spray indoors, and do frontline plus (doesn't work for fleas for us either). I have been washing bedding very frequently. Treating our yard every few weeks is the most effective because we are getting rid of the problem at the source. I hope you find something that works, Deb! Especially for the ticks - hate them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know people who swear by amber necklaces for teething pain. I've been looking into them for pain associated with arthritis and degenerative disc disease as well. My one holistic vet feels for pain, a medical grade magnet necklace/collar would be more beneficial.
> 
> However I've not heard about using amber for flea/tick/mosquito repellent. I do know that the AHMVA has one of their members who is beginning to study the use of essential oils for this. Too soon to report they say. They are a non-profit organization funded by donations. So you don't have to worry about pharmaceutical companies promoting propaganda and burying important findings that contradict the use of their products. They report full findings in all their studies, whether the results are good or bad.


I am convinced it is the ROSE Geranium oil that I use in a strong amount in my mix that keeps the ever present ticks repelled. Nothing has ever worked against them for me! 
We don't have heart-worm in Austria but I treat anyhow *since I travel so much---w/Millbemax---every 6 wks. (I don't think this is available in the US). I do spray the harness EVERY single day---no misses. I do not spray the dogs, but if it is very hot out I may rub some in my hands and rub it through their hair. I am elated to say so far we are 100%---no bugs of ANY kind since April. Since we have a history of TBD I am over the moon happy. I don't notice any apparent ill-effects from the spray.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The spray I don't think is great for fleas.

Here's the site I got information about tick repellent from... this is her page on flea repellent:

Homemade Flea Treatment is Uncomplicated when using Essential Oils


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

As Baltic amber is fossilized tree resin, and we know how certain tree oils are effective for various things, it makes sense.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> The essential oil spray did not help us at all with fleas, but I haven't seen any ticks. That being said, I have not seen any ticks ever in my yard and I do daily flea/tick checks with grooming. The vet's best spray smells stronger and I've used this for camping in woods and have never seen a tick. I increased the amount of EO in the spray a few says ago so we will see how it goes. Fleas are BAD this year for us too. We treat our yard, use diatomaceous earth and apple cider vinegar spray indoors, and do frontline plus (doesn't work for fleas for us either). I have been washing bedding very frequently. *Treating our yard every few weeks is the most effective because we are getting rid of the problem at the source.* I hope you find something that works, Deb! Especially for the ticks - hate them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the best way for fleas and ticks. But you have to retreat especially after rain. Then also, if you go outside your yard the dogs can catch fleas from there. We never let Alex out in the front because we treated only the inside yard. The only time we had a huge problem was after a grooming and my husband is convinced he caught all those fleas at the grooming place. After that he never went to a groomer again.


----------

